# TUT on my favorite lipstick tip...  First TUT...



## COBI (Oct 23, 2007)

Love these lips....

What I used: 





MAC Lip Erase: Pale
MAC Eye Kohl: Fascinating
MAC Lip Pencil: Half-Red
MAC Pro Longwear Lipcolour: Stuck on You
Mac Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour: Preensheen





Start with clean lips.






Apply lip erase (or use concealer/foundation) to minimize any natural lip color. This will help you to achieve the true color of the lipcolour.






Line lips with Half-Red. Fill lips leaving center of top and bottom unfilled. Use Fantastic (or other light color) to fill center portions. 






Color lips with Stuck on You. You can also use a lighter color, such as Preensheen to re-color the center portions (where you used the light liner earlier.









Apply the Lustre gloss and SMILE!

I know the pictures aren't the greatest; I am working on it! In person, this technique really makes the lips appear bigger; I have a very thin upper lip.

Thanks for all of your tutorials.
Cobi (aka Laura)


----------



## PMBG83 (Oct 24, 2007)

its a tad bit blurry but I love the sparkly lips!


----------



## COBI (Oct 24, 2007)

I took new pictures this morning while I was getting ready.  I think they are a little better.

Thanks.

Laura


----------



## frocher (Oct 24, 2007)

Definitely makes your lips look fuller, that's a gorgeous color on you.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2007)

this is great!
thanks


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome, will have to try this.  BTW love the shape of your lips.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 23, 2008)

i love it! its an awesome idea!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

good tip! i'm going to have to try that.


----------

